# Didja ever..................



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Spill a quart of 2 cycle oil on the shop floor. End of the day, just home from work, filling the 2 cycle measuring bottle for the string trimmer, leaf blower, etc. Didja thjnk that I spoke words not appropriate for the LJ site? Didja think that I had to mop the CVT floor, wash out all the mops and towels, clean the bottom of my Merrells, curse some more, threaten to harm someone who made a stupid pouring lip on a quart bottle, swear at all 2 cycle engines, and still regain some composure, a drink, a cigar, and no personal bodily harm?


> ?


????
SEND ME A POOOOOOR BABY MESSAGE OR I'LL KILL THE NEIGHBOR"S DOG. (Sure hope the little feller doesn't croak after this post.)
Dang! I sure feel better now.
At least it was blue (the oil).
WHAAAAAAAA!
Bill


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

And further more, I wanted to edit my post…......................I do know how to spell think.
Where is my cigar?
Gotta be all uphill from here.
Bill


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I've found Boodles Gin is an effective cure all for situations like this!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes of course, Kitty Litter and a stiff worn out broom get such up rather quickly and drys to a powdery gray dust Then dust pan and dispose. Works like Speedy Dry at NASCAR tracks. Plenty of obscene language any way.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

when I was younger (17-18) I was changing the oil in my truck and got distracted. I never put the drain plug back in. I dumped 6QT of oil in (7QT pan)and checked it, the dip stick was dry???? puzzled I jumped down (lifted truck) and fell flat on my a*s in 6QT of fresh oil, I was covered. Lets just say the neighbors closed their windows, I sounded like a scene from Happy Gilmore. I never made that mistake again. also have you ever seen how fast and far 6QT of oil will travel on a sloped drive way. It took 150lb of oil dry to clean it up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Sawdust, for those that keep it for such moments. Once used makes excellent fire starter, albeit with motor oil a bit smokey. (laughing)


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree with woodbutcher. A few handfuls of sawdust soak it right up. After scraping up the worst of it, add some more fine sawdust and leave it overnight or longer. I will suck a lot of the remaining oil right out of the concrete. And yes, the shop stove takes care of it nicely.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Turn off all spark producing devices for this. Clean up what you can. Pour gasoline on the oil and stir it aropund with a stiff patio broom. cover the gasoline with portlan cement and let it sit for several hours. Sweep it up in a dust pan and air out the building good before you start the heat again. It will look like new.


----------

